# Solved: Adobe Reader has no menu bar in Win8



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

The title says it. How do I get a menubar. I can't print or even exit Adobe Reader without Ctrl+Alt+Del> End task.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Not the answer, perhaps, to your question. But you do not need Adobe reader in Windows 8. It has its own built in PDF reader


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Well, I just assumed it was Adobe Reader. I didn't install Adobe Reader; perhaps the owner did. Still, though, I would like to know how to fix this no-menu problem even if it is Adobe Reader.

I'm not at that location at present; but, I hope to find a solution to try and connect up by remote and see if I can fix it.

The more I am called to work on Windows 8, the more I see the average user needs an on-demand tech at his side at all times. The designers obviously assumed a ridiculously high level of expertise about their users.


----------



## Rearden (Jan 15, 2013)

Press F9 to display the menu bar.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Strange. I installed Adobe Reader (vers. 10.1.5) and the Menu bar still shows by default. But, *Rearden* has the solution for you.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I Googled and found that same information before posting here. I tried F9 and nothing happened. I tried all the F-keys and nothing happened.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If it is the included Modern UI READER App that you mistook for the Adobe Reader then you "control" it the same way as other Apps. Exit by pulling the top of the screen (with the mouse pointer) to the bottom. Or leave it running and get back to the Start screen with the <Windows Logo> key.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

We've got it fixed. Modern UI Reader was the problem. We installed Adobe Reader and now have full functionality.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

